# St Augustine?



## Brett

Yes there is.
I use it to access the San Sebastian River.
Concrete ramp with retaining walls.
Narrow and shallow channel leading north along the shoreline then east to the ICW.
Grass Parking, lot fills up fast on weekends.
Limited space to work the trailer into the water.
I was able to get a 17' flats boat in and out with minimal trouble.


----------



## phishphood

Thanks for the quick response Brett. It looks like you hit the nail on the head from what I can see from Bing maps. I should be able to get in and out of there pretty easily.


----------



## Brett

Channel looks bigger at high tide in the aerial
but it's marsh and narrows up fast at low water.


----------



## Brett

Now, I prefer to launch at the lighthouse ramp on Salt Run.
Get there before sunrise, back on the ramp before 10 am.


----------



## phishphood

Early is definitely the plan, but I want to explore a few miles south. It looks like the tide will be dead low there between 10-11am, so is there 8"s of water there at low?


----------



## Brett

Use your trolling motor at low tide on the Shore Drive ramp..
I chewed mud even with the outboard tilted when using the ramp at dead low tide.


----------



## phishphood

Sounds like fun. ;D


----------



## DSampiero

If you're dead set on going south you could launch at Butler Beach park west. If you're heading north launch at Salt Run or Vilano. 

The bite hasn't been great in the creeks, people have been doing well in the inlets and on the beach, catching Reds, Blacks, and Cravalle. Live mullet is "the way" but those in the know can still raise fish on artificial. There are Pogies that make it into the ICW as well, if you can get some you should do well. Mud Minnows are around and are ideal for the grass lined flats just before and during high tide.


----------



## B.Lee

The ramp on Shore drive was rebuilt fairly recently, now has 2 lanes and looks to be pretty good. Used to be a little adventure.

There should be at least 8" at low tide, I've seen larger boats using it, they have to keep it dredged. 
parking is pretty big too, but still fills up. You can park on the whole area to the north of the ramp, between the road and shore.


----------



## phishphood

The ramp worked out great. Plenty of water even at low tide. It was a bit of a zoo when we were taking out, but I've seen worse.


----------



## Brett

> Plenty of water, for a Caimen, even at low tide.


fixed it for you...


----------

